# Arden Grange



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone heard bout this brand before? apparently this brand was from UK.
I'm trying to find a good dry food as my back up found someone from my country selling this brand.


and I have another question. How old does a maltese consider senior? Jasmine is 6yo now and Autumn is 3. Currently feeding both of them adult food and was thinking when should I change Jasmine food to senior for a better diet? if I changed J food does it mean both A&J will need to eat different food? as in adult and senior or I could feed senior food for A as well?

A little bit concern here cuz J has not much teeth left after I adopted her last year and sometimes she get a hard time chewing the kibbles so I'm feeding them raw diet and the kibbles just as the back up when I have no time to prepare the food. So far I'm only search through good brand that has small bites cuz it makes J easier to chew compare to the normal or biggest size of the kibbles.

Hope to get some advices here


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope sorry!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi i hope this helps www.ardengrange.com


----------

